# Show us your Home!



## secuono (Aug 27, 2012)

I've seen this in other forums, don't think I've seen it here yet. So, basically, you post pictures of your home. Inside, outside, garden, what ever you'd like to share and/or show off!

I'll start. Our little farm house is a huge work-in-progress, so I really can't show too much. Window treatments are new. Have to put up two on the 2nd floor and then buy 2 new ones for the bedroom later on. I will update the thread when those pics are ready. 
1st, 2nd & 3rd pic.
One area that is nearly 90% done is the living & dining rooms. We have a little bit of wall to paint, left over trim to paint and then scrape the popcorn ceiling and repaint. Floors in the whole house need to be sanded and stained, but who knows when that will get done. Pic of the inside of the front door and pic of the gas fireplace mount.
4th pic.
Kitchen needs second coat of paint on walls and ceiling. Also need more cabinets, kitchen was gutted and empty when we got the house, and we are making our own oak counter tops. 
5th pic.
Driveway was done late this past winter. Weeds are a huge issue and we *should* of saved for an asphalt drive instead...opps. But, the Tar & Chip drive is very pretty, versatile and can be any rock color.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 28, 2012)

If I can remember to post pics. In early 2008, this was still all raw forest--I need to do a journal I suppose to document what it takes to take land from forest and turn it into something productive.
The house was built not too long after Hurricane Ike blew thru, so I wanted NO trees anywhere that could fall on the house or even in the yard.
This is what it looked like when the loggers got thru and the mess they left.











My wife setting fire to one of the piles of limbs and treetops:





House is about done inside, and had started fencing in the yard--no grass anywhere yet.







Same area not too long after I got the house built and the first pasture cleaned up and planted in Bahia grass and the cows moved onto it..





Took these today:











I'll post a few more later. The house looks big but really isn't--It's on pilings with bottom floor 5' off the ground due to flood zone and building permit requirements. It is from a design we had originally intended as a log house, but couldn't get a permit to build one here--after I found out what a log house cost, I realized it was way more than I wanted to spend considering I was already in my 60s.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 28, 2012)

Hard to get pics because the house is taller than wide and it's an open floorplan--no ceilings in the front 1/2 of the house. Top floor takes up 1/2 the area and is just one bedroom.

Kitchen/dining area:





Living room:




Yep, it's Aug, and my Christmas Tree is still up--no use taking it down now.




By syncrotex at 2012-08-28

Bathroom with the dang jet tub my wife just "HAD" to have that she hasn't used a dozen times.





Looking up to the master bedroom:





upstairs (can't post the other 1/2--wife's sleeping in the bed)





Upstairs looking straight toward the upper front:





My favorite pictures ain't of the house tho:










This one is older--back before I got all the trees and brush cleaned off the pond area:


----------



## Alice Acres (Aug 29, 2012)

Good idea

We are in Minnesota, so 1st what everyone thinks about when they hear Minnesota - SNOW!

The house:






husband plowing with the tractor:





And then in the other 3 seasons...

spring - lambing and some chickens:





foggy morning, ready to start barn cleaning:





and I also compete in agility with dogs, so here is part of the side yard devoted to that. There also is a pond and fruit trees in this area:





and just because I uploaded this picture for another post - here is our llama Stefany:





We have 25 acres in southern MN, a small lake behind us, and the never ending fields of crops on the prairies surrounding us.


----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 29, 2012)

My house is pretty modern but it was what was available when we needed to buy... not quite the farm house I envisioned!






darned gravel drive...






My Simon pulling a "workers compensation poster boy" ad






View from my front door






Beginning of renos with the main floor (this is the family room) being converted to tile and hardwood... huge job at almost 1800 sq feet... we need everything done






same view as the other scene... just less snow so I can see my favorite tree






what happens when Simon goes home to the UK for a week... tore out my main floor tub and put in a slate tile shower lol






my inside workshop that I can just recently walk into!






I don't have many pictures... guess its because everything needs or needed work. I generally stick to the animals!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.haringrealty.com/listing...Count=22&SRPage=1&SRPageCount=3&SRPageLinks=6

You can go to this link and see my place. We have it up for sale. Moving closer to DH's work.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 30, 2012)

Great thread idea! Love seeing other peoples homes & how they are set-up. Thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, you guys have some verrry nice places.  Greybeard, I want your house!

Nicely done, all of you!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 30, 2012)

o.k. you asked for it!

Our driveway
















The back yard has the goats & rabbits







Chicken Coop










The inside. 

What you see when you first walk in is my western wall. 





Dining room










Living room





Kitchen





Bedroom





Bathroom
The chair is where my bath-tub goes. It's a big old clawfoot tub that is in my garage waiting to be painted. 










We also have a large basement that is unfinished but has a laundryroom, office, bedroom, 1/2 bath with a shower, and then the bird room.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh man are these awesome homes and properties turning me green with envy.   I LOVE LOVE LOVE the pine and timber interiors.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 1, 2012)

I love seeing everyone's homes as well! Alice I just would die for your barn! It is perfect.

And Goat Crazy Lady, your house and property is so cool! I love your red macaw, we had a blue and gold one and he died a few months ago from gout. I miss him


----------



## Fierlin (Sep 28, 2012)

This was before we cleared out the grass and weeds in the garden.


----------

